# Best Places in New England?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm up in Boston for an internship until Dec. 21st and I was wondering which resorts you guys would recommend for me to try while I was up here. I'd like to start off somewhere where I could learn the terrain quickly, seeing as my home states don't have much in vertical elevation. Thanks for your input and suggestions guys and gals!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Hey, I'm up in Boston for an internship until Dec. 21st and I was wondering which resorts you guys would recommend for me to try while I was up here. I'd like to start off somewhere where I could learn the terrain quickly, seeing as my home states don't have much in vertical elevation. Thanks for your input and suggestions guys and gals!



jiminy peak, wassachussets, berkshire east, and if you feel daring enough, head to vt and go to mt snow or something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> jiminy peak, wassachussets, berkshire east, and if you feel daring enough, head to vt and go to mt snow or something.


That's what I was wanting to do, experience the real stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Give Burke Mtn in East Burke Vermont a try It has somthing for every one easy to expert and short lift lines even on busy days.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

loon (NH) is a fun mountain

sunday river (ME)is a good one too

a lot of people like to hate but killington (VT) is awesome

and of course, jay peak (VT)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I have only had one good experience at Killington. Somethign fun to try out is Bolton Valley just out side of Burlington, VT and Stowe isn't half bad either a little expensive but still fun. But bang for the buck is still probably Jay.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I think I have only had one good experience at Killington. Somethign fun to try out is Bolton Valley just out side of Burlington, VT and Stowe isn't half bad either a little expensive but still fun. But bang for the buck is still probably Jay.


Though this is an old thread, I'll play. Killington is a good time! Getting away from the hustle and bustle of the main mountain, there are good times to be had at kton. Best to go when there is a ton of snow, though! The off-the-beaten-path trails are worth it. Stowe is nice, too. But come on, who doesn't want to get at T-Shirt that says "I rode Sugarbush"


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Loon sucks IMO...icey and crowded...you can do better

In VT I am a fan of Killington, but only on non-holiday weekends or preferably weekdays...when it gets busy the lift lines take forever and the trails are crap...the town itself is a good time though and the resort at the base of the Mtn (Killington Grand Hotel) has a heated outdoor pool that is da' bomb if it isn't too windy...

In NH I was at Sunapee this past weekend, and the conditions were decent and lift lines moved quick...then again, despite getting 8 inches of snow in the past three days and blowing snow at night, some of the trails had small rocks scattered in places...one small rock put a nice ding in my top sheet which I just noticed and has been pissing me off for the last ten minutes...

Stowe, Okemo, Stratton are all decent - really cant go wrong (or maybe cant go right) with any of the mountains that are close to Boston - even Hunter Mtn in west NY is ok...they all get crowded...they all get icey...some have better night life than others, but for the most part they are all the same...I watch the weather at the different mountains throughout the week and usually make a decision on where to go about five minutes before leaving home

Jay is the way to go if you can get away long enough to do the drive...closest thing to west coast conditions...then again, if you are going to drive 5 hours from Boston why not just hop on a plane and head out west?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Hey, I'm up in Boston for an internship until Dec. 21st and I was wondering which resorts you guys would recommend for me to try while I was up here. I'd like to start off somewhere where I could learn the terrain quickly, seeing as my home states don't have much in vertical elevation. Thanks for your input and suggestions guys and gals!


And the old thread comee back to life. Where did you end up going?


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

In VT, I'm all for Mount Snow. Catch Snow after a fresh fall and its one of the best places on the backside of the mountain for freeriding. Stratton would be my second choice.


----------

